# Joaoluismusic.com (Film/Game) Composer



## joaoluismusic (May 29, 2012)

Hey!

Just registered on this forum provided to me by www.musicbypedro.com . Another registered user. I'm from Madeira Islands, Portugal and I'm working to try to make freelancing my full time job (as a lot of you here).

Hope we can get in touch!

Bellow you can know more about me:

www.joaoluismusic.com
and
http://soundcloud.com/joaoluismusic


----------



## RyBen (May 30, 2012)

Good to have you, Joao. Nice website and music. You've come to the right place. Keep pushing and good luck!


----------



## joaoluismusic (May 30, 2012)

Thanks Ryan!!
It's a bit intimidating when I see all these people working on high quality games. So I really appreciate the welcome!


----------



## FredrikJonasson (May 30, 2012)

Welcome! I'll take a listen to your music later =)


----------



## joaoluismusic (May 30, 2012)

Hey Fredrik!

Really nice music and mixing!!

I'm wondering if in the first track they are samples! If so, what samples are you using? How are you mixing and any headphones in particular that you are using?

Mine are a bit old that's why I'm asking and need to upgrade. I also have monitors but not high end ones as I can't afford them yet.

All the best and thanks for welcoming.


----------



## Narcoleptic.JetPilot (May 30, 2012)

Nice.
You're welcome. And don't be intimidated. We all have our highs and lows. We all have a variety of common interests besides passion for music. By the way. I'm portuguese too with lots of Madeira Islands blood in my veins. :twisted: 

Abraço 

Cheers

NJP


----------



## joaoluismusic (May 30, 2012)

Hey!!

You're portuguese?! We should meet!! I'm currently in Oeiras. I'm going to Madeira in mid July. Where can I see your work?

Obrigado!


----------

